# Authentic Mason RDA by VaperGate - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (9/6/16)

They arrived and boy are they sexy 

The VaperGate Mason RDA series are a trio of performance orientated rebuildable dripping atomizers that are designed to be a simple yet highly effective platform that features 6mm deep juice wells, split positive posts, and a dual stacked slotted airflow design. The 24mm and 30mm share a split positive build deck that features 3mm diameters for all terminals, with deck milled negative posts that are cutaway to maximize the 6mm juice well capacity. A square PEEK insulator is installed into each of the Mason RDAs, giving it great durability and resistance to high heat configurations. Airflow is designed in a double stacked air slot configuration with the top airslot measuring 8mm by 2mm and the bottom slot measuring 8mm by 3mm, which can be throttled down depending on user preference. The 40mm Mason features an unbelievable quad split positive post with dual deck milled negatives on each side, allowing for an incredible variety of builds. The massive build deck can accommodate a huge amount of wicking material and measures 6mm deep across the entire deck. Each of the Mason RDA's features a threaded delrin insert that minimizes heat transfer to the user while including a 10mm stainless steel widebore drip tip and a 10mm delrin drip tip. Machined out of stainless steel with a copper 510 contact, the Mason RDA is finished to a stunning pewter black. With a variety of diameter choices, with the 40mm being one of the largest and most capable platforms in the industry today, the VaperGate Mason RDA series is perfect for those looking to match their large form factor devices.











Check them out here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/vapergate-mason-rda-authentic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/6/16)

PLEASE NOTE THESE ARE SOLD OUT!!! WE HAVE ANOTHER TWO BATCH ORDERS ON THE WAY 

SECOND BATCH ARRIVING - 17/18TH JUNE 2016

THIRD BATCH ARRIVING - 23/24TH JUNE 2016

WE ARE NOT TAKING PRE-ORDERS ON THESE DUE TO THE POPULARITY OF THEM. TO BE FAIR THOSE THAT ARE INTERESTED PLEASE MAIL US AT hugo@sirvape.co.za AND WE WILL PUT YOU DOWN ON THE MASON MAILING LIST SO AS SOON AS THEY ARE LOADED YOU WILL BE NOTIFIED. 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/vapergate-mason-rda-authentic


----------



## Attie (15/6/16)

Will you be getting the Gemini Series Mason?


----------

